# What the hell?! I want it!



## Strider (May 15, 2017)

This chess ball is the best! :D I love it! 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1757300591229429

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (May 15, 2017)

That Is WAAAYYYY COOOL!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (May 15, 2017)

How long before @kweinert segments and turns one?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (May 15, 2017)

Sprung said:


> How long before @kweinert segments and turns one?



Glad you have such high confidence in my abilities :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 15, 2017)

H E double hockey sticks - I can't even remember how to play chess on a regular board - I have NO chance on that one! Maybe Mr. Spock!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist (May 15, 2017)

That is freakin cooool!!!!

Somebody glue a blank up fer me to turn!!


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Strider (Nov 3, 2017)

I'd d0 it for you if I had a lathe! :D


----------

